
Is this the world's first Christian country? - hwayern
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20170330-the-worlds-first-christian-country
======
Boothroid
Been thinking about a trip here for a while. I was in Eastern Turkey a few
years back and a taxi driver that was taking me to a ruined city called Ani
stopped at a small memorial at the side of the road on the way. 'This is where
the Armenians slaughtered a whole village including pregnant women..' etc.
etc. Sorry to say it, but what a load of crap the Turkish are taught/speak
about their history.

I feel like I owe it to Armenia to visit. Seems like they have suffered a lot
of hardship over the years.

edit: bollocks to the visit, I could already retire there!
[http://www.escapeartist.com/blog/live-
armenia/](http://www.escapeartist.com/blog/live-armenia/)

~~~
binarymax
My wife is Armenian and I have visited 5 times. It is a beautiful country with
a rich and friendly culture. They love visitors. I highly recommend visiting!

------
awl130
Armenia. This is common knowledge for those of us who live in los angeles,
which has a sizable population of Armenians.

~~~
binarymax
Yes. I don't know why this article is phrased as a question - it is an
established fact. Also, what is going on with the location debate Europe vs
Asia? Armenia is in the squarely between the caucuses and the middle east.

~~~
awl130
When I first met my friend who had the last name "Arabian", as a naive 23 yr
old I asked him if he was arab. and he said "no way man, I'm armenian, we're
the first christians."

I was properly rebuked, we became life long friends, and that fact has become
a fundamental part of how i view all armenians. I went on to learn about their
incredible history of survival including the still unrecognized genocide at
the hands of the turks. an ultimately triumphant struggle to remain
independent and preserve their culture.

------
0898
>>> We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of
our international service and is not funded by the licence fee.

Well, I wasn't expecting that.

~~~
TallGuyShort
I don't understand that - I get why licence-fee funded stuff wouldn't get
broadcast to those who wouldn't ever pay it, but why not allow people who do
pay the license fee to access the same stuff on the same terms as people who
don't?

~~~
taejo
The Beeb is forbidden by law from showing ads in the UK.

~~~
binarymax
Sure, so hide the ads instead?!

~~~
gambiting
Then you are showing content to people who are not paying for it any any
way(neither TV Licence nor ads). I mean, I think it wouldn't make any
difference whatsoever, but I can see the logic why it's done that way.

~~~
binarymax
I meant hide the ads for the UK, show them elsewhere.

~~~
gambiting
Sure, but then you have content funded by ads, and then you hide the ads for
the whole country - that's gotta cost something.

~~~
TallGuyShort
I'm surprised the economics are so vastly different from hiding the content
and displaying this message instead.

------
kylehotchkiss
I want to Armenia for fun lat year because nobody else I know has ever been.
It was so fun! I regret not trying harder to get out of Yerevan. If you want
to see a part of the world that doesn't make the press a lot, but has charm,
old-world flair, beautiful and unique scenery, worth the trip!

The co-working spot Aeon is pretty cool.

Just keep an eye on the politics before going.

------
nerdponx
Why is Javascript required to render the text of the article? Pretty annoying.

